# Horror Musings



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Post your thoughts about general horror subjects or themes for discussion.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'll go first...
If vampires are immortal why do they need to drink blood to sustain themselves?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Immortal is a bit of a misnomer. Behead one and he dies too. Stake in the heart, sunlight... That whole immortal deal just refers to not feeling the physical passing of years. A let down I know, but what can you do?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

What I want to know is, are werewolves tougher than vampires? A lot of misinformation on that subject.I mean in straight hand to hand, who is going to win? My vote is a werewolf.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I guess that would depend on the level strength the Vamp has. Most stories put the V's strength factor at superhuman so as long as the WW doesn't rip the V's head off, somehow force him into sunlight or learn how to aim a stake without opposable thumbs -I'd say the Vamps have a pretty fair chance at winning.
(Plus if things really started to go bad the vamp could turn into a bat and possibly escape)


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I want to know why there isn't a class for actors to learn how to fall convincingly whilst they're running from certain death?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Vampires are way to civilized these days.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> I want to know why there isn't a class for actors to learn how to fall convincingly whilst they're running from certain death?


LMAO!

I hate when someone falls and then gets all wussy and lies there waiting for that certain death:jol:


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Too true. what is that about. Get back up and comtinue running.


----------



## GRAVEYARD HOUND (Jan 11, 2010)

I would likke to see the word immortal defined. Vamps can be killed, as can about anything on the screen. Does immortal count "aging". I can't see much fear from a 600 yr. old immortal that has aged and not one that looks 28. Curses have always apealed to me, no real reason but something that can follow a "family" through time and "space".Those from Egypt are interesting but most have been debunked. I' have to ponder over this topic some more.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hauntiholik said:


> I'll go first...
> If vampires are immortal why do they need to drink blood to sustain themselves?


Just 'cause you're immortal, doesn't mean you don't get hungry

I don't know if the original vampire legends address this, but the some of the more modern literature definitely portrays the torment vampires go through if they can't feed and suggests they can't die under those circumstances, either (hence the torment).


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I wonder how the headless horse man can see where he is going or function without a brain


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

morbid mike said:


> I wonder how the headless horse man can see where he is going or function without a brain


That is the one of the funniest things I've read on here all day, and there's been a LOT of funny stuff posted today:googly:!

Good thing the horse has eyes


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

morbid mike said:


> I wonder how the headless horse man can see where he is going or function without a brain


I know a lot of people who function without a brain....

I think the headless horseman's butt is glued to the saddle.


----------

